# Comment charger une batterie rechargeable



## Audry (4 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde 
Je ne vais pas embêter ce forum très longtemps , mais s'il vous plait répondez-moi .
J'ai un mac powerbook G4 .
Je faisais charger mon ordinateur , et quand j'ai retiré le cable qui connecte le chargeur rond à l'ordinateur ( qui ressemble à peu près à ça http://www.designmuseum.org/ddesignimg/38_3.jpg sauf que le mien est fait pour un powerbook ) le petit bout ( le petit truc en métal tout au bout http://jadescomputer.com/images/yoyog4withoutcable.jpg ) est rester coincer dans le trou de l'ordinateur . Je n'ai pas trouver de solution .
Une amie m'a donné une powerbook G4 rechargeable battery (http://www.datavis.com/images/NBAT/718908879245L.gif ) .
Mais je ne sais pas comment faire charger cette batterie .
Quelqu'un aurait une réponse ???
Merci d'avance


----------



## majester la pince (4 Juillet 2006)

salut si tu est bricoleur tu peux essayer de retirer le bous avec une pince puis tu le ressoude a l étain ou il doit i avoir des chargeur universel sur le net ou dans le commerce tape la marque et le modèle de ton chargeur est de ta batterie sur google.fr 
bon courage


----------

